# UK Pension



## Cozisaidso (Dec 10, 2008)

My husband and I have lived in Malaga for about 10 years. Next year, my husband is due for his uk pension but we have been told by friends that he may not receive the full amount and will be penalised for living abroad. Can anybody enlighten me on this?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

As far as I am aware he will receive his full state pension entitlement. Someitmes for vvarious reasons people dont alwas get full state pension and this is topped up with pension credit... that is not exportable but the basic pension is... as far as I am aware... I always say to check because rules change so often!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Did he continue to pay contributions after moving to Spain? If not he will have a reduced UK state pension.


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

Best idea is to get a pension forecast from DWP, we are in our mid 50's and have stopped work but have paid enough contribution to qualify foe a full pension.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Cozisaidso said:


> My husband and I have lived in Malaga for about 10 years. Next year, my husband is due for his uk pension but we have been told by friends that he may not receive the full amount and will be penalised for living abroad. Can anybody enlighten me on this?


He won´t be penalised for living abroad in Spain or anywhere else in the EU. But if he paid NI contributions for less than the qualifying period (30 years now) he won´t get the full amount. 

You can get a forecast of what he will get here:
Getting a State Pension forecast : Directgov - Pensions and retirement planning


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

He is in Spain, which is in the EU, therefore he will receive the same pension as if he were in the UK. (no ifs buts maybe's)
Add ons are another issue.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

playamonte said:


> He is in Spain, which is in the EU, therefore he will receive the same pension as if he were in the UK. (no ifs buts maybe's)
> Add ons are another issue.


He will get a pension but not necessarily a full one unless he has paid in long enough I thought?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

bob_bob said:


> He will get a pension but not necessarily a full one unless he has paid in long enough I thought?


Yes, but he wouldnt get a full pension in the UK if he hadnt paid in long enough. 

To the OP, as mentioned above ... he will get his pension but will probably have to apply for it to the DWP. He wont be penalised for living abroad.

Also at the same time he should apply for his health cover as he will receive cover under the Spanish state system now he is a pensioner


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I too am an old git and I get full U.K. state pension, paid into a U.K. bank account.

When your OH becomes a pensioner you are both entitled to free Spanish health care and prescriptions,

Hepa


----------



## Cozisaidso (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you to all that have given me some insight in this matter. I will contact the DWP to request a forecast. Much appreciated!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Cozisaidso said:


> My husband and I have lived in Malaga for about 10 years. Next year, my husband is due for his uk pension but we have been told by friends that he may not receive the full amount and will be penalised for living abroad. Can anybody enlighten me on this?


Unless your freinds know absolutely everything about your personal circumstances, including previous employment and the exact nature of the contrubutions a credits that you have accumulated over the previousl 30 years I would take their advice with a pinch of salt.
As others have said, start by contacting HMRC and getting your pension forecast.


----------

